# sick barbs???



## irishclover1978 (Mar 23, 2005)

My husband purchased a tank from a friend a week ago. It had 2 sucker fishes. The water was so disgusting we had to change it. We put them in a new 10 gallon tank with their old decorations, which we cleaned thoroughly with water, no soap. We then bought 5 barbs, not sure which kind, but they're green. After about 2-3 days our smaller sucker fish died. This morning we found one of our barbs dead. The others seem fine, but one is a little pale and is acting a little strange. The barbs eat a ton, so we feed them 2-3 times a day, perhaps a tablespoon. Are we overfeeding them? Could this kill them? Any ideas as to what else may be going on? I need help!! I don't want them to die. Also, the remaining sucker fish seems perfectly fine. Anything will help!!
Thanks


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

You didnt wash the gravel did you? Or rinsed off the filter?

I think that would result in the tank cycling all over again, that could be what's killing your fish.

2-3 times a day is too much food.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

You put them in a new tank? What about the filter, is that new, or is it old? and if it's old, how did you clean it before you put it in the new tank?

If you used a new filter, or you cleaned the old filter in the wrong way (the right way is to rinse out the sponges in used tank water, the wrong way is to clean it using tap water or water that's too hot or cold) then yes, absolutely, your tank is cycling, and that's bad news. 
See here for info about cycling:
http://fins.actwin.com/mirror/begin-cycling.html

And you are feeding WAY, WAY too much! If your green barbs (my guess is that they're green tiger barbs) are anything like my rosy barbs, they are major pigs, and will eat and eat until they look like they're going to burst. This is not good for them! You have to restrain yourself, especially when your tank is cycling, because the more food you put in, the more the fishes poo and pee, and you will get even higher levels of ammonia and nitrite than if you were feeding sparingly. I would suggest during cycling that you feed only a little bit, once a day. They won't starve! Then, once the cycle is complete, you can feed them more.

If you don't have one, you need to immediately go out and buy a test kit for at least ammonia and nitrite. You need this to keep tabs on how the cycle is going.


----------



## irishclover1978 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks very much for your info. The filter is new. I've never really owned fish, other than betas, so I know nothing aboug "cycling". None of the people I know have test kits. They just have fish in a tank and feed them. Sounds pretty complicated. Who knew having fishes would be so crazy!! :lol: Thanks again for the education. Apparantly I needed it. Must not feed fishes 'til they burst. Got it. :mrgreen:


----------

